# payants sur place



## Transit76

Hi,

I want to refer to services available to guests staying in resorts, etc.

Can I say:

On-site at additional fee

Extras

???


----------



## Micia93

peux-tu donner la phrase française STP ?

j'aurais mis "payable on site"


----------



## Transit76

Il s'agit du nom de la rubrique, donc pas de phrases.

(services) gratuits: free of charge

(services) payants sur place: ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Micia93 is right: "payable on site" is okay for the heading too.


----------



## Transit76

Why is "Extras, on site" not good?


----------



## SteveRusso

Sur un très célèbre site de club resorts, ils parlent de "Optional extras"


----------



## Transit76

"On site, optional extras"


----------



## SteveRusso

"Optional extras" laisse entendre qu'ils ne sont pas dans le forfait, mais sans le dire.
"On site optional extras" voudrait plutôt dire que les extras sont accessibles depuis le site (par opposition par exemple, à des activités à l'extérieur du site), pas forcément qu'ils doivent être réglés sur place.


----------



## Transit76

Mais c'est éxactement ce que je cherche à dire...

Sinon, j'aurais utilisé _payment on site_


----------



## Micia93

Transit76 said:


> Mais c'est éxactement ce que je cherche à dire...
> 
> Sinon, j'aurais utilisé _payment on site_


 
Mais pourquoi le titre est-il "_payants_ sur place" ?


----------



## franc 91

Moi je dirais - not included (on site makes me think of a building site, but maybe that's just me)


----------



## Transit76

Mais parce qu'il s'agit d'activitiés payantes proposées sur place, cad sur les lieux du complexe par opposition à celles que l'on peut trouver dans les environs. D'où le titre, contracté, payants sur place.


----------



## pieanne

Is the site a web site or the holiday resort?


----------



## franc 91

Ce n'est pas parce que l'on dit en français - sur place - que l'on le dit en anglais.


----------



## Transit76

We are referring to a holiday resort here.

What's your point, Franc91?


----------



## pieanne

I'd rather use "on *the* site", then.


----------



## Transit76

_Activities available on the site, optional extras_?


----------



## franc 91

Parce que dans les brochures en anglais on ne dit pas 'sur place' - et le mot 'site' en anglais a d'autres connotations plutôt péjoratives - on peut dire on location mais ça ne colle pas ici.


----------



## pieanne

On the spot?


----------



## Transit76

Mais alors comment faire la différence entre activités aux alentours et sur place?

Moi j'ai opté pour _Activities close by/available locally_ vs _Activities on site/the premises_

Does someone have better suggestions?


----------



## pieanne

On the premises sounds good


----------



## SteveRusso

OK, pour résumer, le le but est de trouver le bon titre pour introduire une section d'une brochure ou d'un site web d'un resort, qui présente les activités payantes que l'on peut faire sur le site (par opposition à des activités hors site).

- Il y-a-t-il des activités gratuites? Est-il besoin de faire une distinction gratuite/payante?
- Doit-on faire une distinction sur site/à l'extérieur? (la réponse est oui si j'ai bien compris)


----------



## franc 91

dans ce cas-là on peut dire - we have our own facilities available for free within the resort or you have the option of even more activities on offer outside the resort (prices not included) - a suggestion  - (try looking at brochures in English, I'm sure it will help you find the vocabulary that you are looking for)


----------



## Transit76

Oui d'où ma proposition:

Activities available on the premises, optional extras vs activities available locally, optional extras

Activities available on the premises, optional extras vs Activities available on the premises, free of charge

But I would like natives to confirm.


----------



## Transit76

Attention: il s'agit de titres de rubriques donc cela doit être qq chose de concis.


----------



## franc 91

again your choice of words isn't very inviting - premises usually means business premises - these people are supposed to be on holiday!


----------



## Transit76

Any suggestions then?

Do we agree on  _activities available locally, optional extras_?


----------



## johnblacksox

I think Activities On Site and Activities Nearby both sound fine.


----------



## Transit76

Activities nearby, optional extras vs Activities on site, free of charge?


----------



## SteveRusso

Here is how Club Med says it:

> Sports schools *Optional Extra**:
Golf School , Scuba divng (*off site*)...

** At an additional charge*


----------

